# looking for 240sx info



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

so i dont have to search the forum for specific topics and stuff, do you guys have a good site where you can go for basic information, like differences between models, engine specs, years in production, stuff like that? im looking for something like www.sentra.net but for 240s. i went to www.google.com but it wasnt much help, all i found were user sites, forums, and commercial sites. i have a 200sx right now, but the 1.6 sucks ass, it would be pointless to sell it to get another 200sx se-r, so im thinking about stepping up to a 240sx, to hold me over until i get my 350z =) at least thats what the plan is.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

www.240sx.org

i think thats a good site check it out and see if you find what your looking for


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

thanks. i saw a 240 w/ "silvias.net" on it. ill check that out too, after i eat.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

ok, clear some things up for me, please! 

why would it be a waste to sell your 200SX SE or what not to get an SE-R? the SE-R carries the SR20DE. so it's WAY better than any other of the trim models of the 200SX that carrie the pitiful GA16DEs. 

next, i find it EXTREMELY hard to believe that you searched for anything related to the 240SX AT ALL. if you can't find at least ONE site pertaining to the 240SX, you didn't do a search AT ALL. there's a MILLION of those sites. 

www.240SX.org
www.nissansilvia.com
www.zilvia.net

to name just a minute few of the millions of sites that are available.


----------

